# new SAMSUNG UE40HU6900 40" @ 4K



## Pip Boy

Was looking at the Seki or a similar size and noticed this. I would say this is a very new product release

http://www.superfi.co.uk/p-14975-samsung-ue40hu6900-40-4k-ultra-hd-led-smart-television.aspx

Not sure if it can do 60hz though









Its not even on their UK website?

potential monitor if it can as i imagine the overall image quality should be better than the Seiki..

can someone lend me some money so i can test it


----------



## Pip Boy

apparently it does feature HDMi 2.0 and therefore should be 60hz
Quote:


> The UE40HU6900 supports the latest UHD standards, including HEVC; a new video compression standard that enables the possibility of streaming UHD content over the internet. The 6900-series is HDMI 2.0 compliant and therefore can support UHD video playback at up to 60 frames per second. The new HDMI 2.0 standard has been designed to allow cables to transfer high amounts of information (video/audio) along an HDMI cable between devices such as set-top boxes and TVs. Additionally, the UE40HU6900 is HDCP 2.2 compliant, this ensures copyrighted UHD content is correctly read and played by the TV.


So this is the first real 40" 4K TV out now that supports HDMi 2.0 @ 60hz

step aside Seiki ?










its also vesa mount compatible and supports DNLA via its quad core processor

The thing is 4k is here now yet curved is just round the corner ...


----------



## Seallone

Nvidia will have 30fps useing Hdmi 2.0tv. not sure for red team. Thats why i need display port. Not many TV company's sell display-port on TV. boggles my mind. that is the only true 4k content available. from pc and most 4k TV's Miss Displayport


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seallone*
> 
> Nvidia will have 30fps useing Hdmi 2.0tv. not sure for red team. Thats why i need display port. Not many TV company's sell display-port on TV. boggles my mind. that is the only true 4k content available. from pc and most 4k TV's Miss Displayport


but is that because the current gen GPU's only run HDMi 1.4b ?

Presumably the next gen will offer HDMi 2.0 or above and be developed in a manner towards supporting 4k better (higher vram, higher ROP count etc..)

were only 6months away from 4k @ 60hz in proper supported terms for the everyday PC user. Meanwhile the screens are now here.

Perhaps by then this one will be half price


----------



## Seyumi

Just a heads up. I think the only Samsung 4K TV's that will be under the 50" size this year will be the UK only ones. USA smallest model is the 50" which is around $2,200 atm.


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seyumi*
> 
> Just a heads up. I think the only Samsung 4K TV's that will be under the 50" size this year will be the UK only ones. USA smallest model is the 50" which is around $2,200 atm.


probably due to smaller rooms.. but in this context its a good thing as 39" is still ok for a monitor @ 4k given a bit more seating distance than normal


----------



## yeahlovedell

agree with you,I think the only Samsung 4K TV's that will be under the 50" size this year will be the UK only ones.thanks


----------

